# Wards hawthorne straight bar



## Notagamerguy (May 4, 2021)

Just curious if anyone knows what model this howthorne is. I dont see many straightbar models and very few with this rear rack. Im looking for references so i can find a new tank for it. Other than the rims and the edges of the fenders i was able to complete disassemble this bike with nothing braking. The seatpost came out like butter but its completely shot


----------



## Archie Sturmer (May 4, 2021)

Maybe an early *CWC*-built; a serial number, if not rusted over, might provide additional insight on the date.

Other members may also be familiar with a model that had brazed or welded-in-place brackets for a tank (or other accessory?); or is it just fused into place by rust?


----------



## All bikes (May 9, 2021)

Looks like a 40/41 Comet. I had one and it was the best riding bike...wish I never let that one go.


----------



## Notagamerguy (May 9, 2021)

All bikes said:


> Looks like a 40/41 Comet. I had one and it was the best riding bike...wish I never let that one go.



It definitely looks like a comet to me, thank you.  Plus now i have a goal to get mine riding like yours. Do you have a picture of your old bike?


----------



## Notagamerguy (May 9, 2021)

Any chance this is a bace model howthorne American? It has the same straight bar frame style and chainguard


----------



## All bikes (May 9, 2021)

Looking at it again I bet it is an American and someone just changed the fork....


----------



## mrg (May 10, 2021)

Hawthorne AA, kinda hard to see thru the rust but looks Snyder built ( curved upper rear fender bridge? ) that lost it's OG fork ( and other stuff ) over the years.


----------



## John (May 10, 2021)

2 speed built in the tank and locking fork.


----------



## Notagamerguy (May 10, 2021)

There is a little pully inside the tank area


----------



## Freqman1 (May 10, 2021)

Notagamerguy said:


> There is a little pully inside the tank area



For the 2 Speed


----------



## Notagamerguy (May 11, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> For the 2 Speed



Maybe, im not sure what the purpose of it but its a little pully inside the tank area. I threw the hub out and im sure it was just a standard new departure hub


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 11, 2021)

Notagamerguy said:


> Maybe, im not sure what the purpose of it but its a little pully inside the tank area. I threw the hub out and im sure it was just a standard new departure hub
> 
> View attachment 1409856



Pulley for a 2 speed 
Does anyone one else have one the can share pics of


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 11, 2021)

Kickstand3 said:


> Pulley for a 2 speed
> Does anyone one else have one the can share pics of



I love those Hawthorns


----------



## Notagamerguy (May 15, 2021)

I picked this up at Kutztown would this be the correct front fork for this bike/ correct manufacturer?


----------



## mrg (May 15, 2021)

CWC fork ( looks girls also ), your bike appears to be Snyder built, as I ask before straight or curved upper rear fender bridge will tell?


----------



## Notagamerguy (May 16, 2021)

mrg said:


> CWC fork ( looks girls also ), your bike appears to be Snyder built, as I ask before straight or curved upper rear fender bridge will tell?



My apologies i forgot you asked about that.


----------



## mrg (May 16, 2021)

You got yourself a Snyder build Hawthorne All American, now here’s where it gets interesting first year Snyder did not have their own Springer so Montgomery Wards would put CWC Springers on them if you ordered one second year they came with Snyders Springers, so if you could figure the year from the serial # that might help.


----------



## Notagamerguy (May 16, 2021)

mrg said:


> You got yourself a Snyder build Hawthorne All American, now here’s where it gets interesting first year Snyder did not have their own Springer so Montgomery Wards would put CWC Springers on them if you ordered one second year they came with Snyders Springers, so if you could figure the year from the serial # that might help.



Well we have a problem there. There is only one vin number remaining .


----------



## SKPC (May 16, 2021)

Sit it in some vinegar for a day and softwire brush it off....the number is all there, ready for discovery.


----------



## Notagamerguy (May 16, 2021)

SKPC said:


> Sit it in some vinegar for a day and softwire brush it off....the number is all there, ready for discovery.



The photo doesn't do it justice. Those arnt rust bumps, those are rust divets there about a 1/16 deap. Im no expert but i doubt theres any number traces left. Ill try a wire wheel instead of a brass brush but i doubt anything will change


----------



## GTs58 (May 16, 2021)

Are they pulling stuff off the Titanic?


----------



## mrg (May 16, 2021)

Call in CSI, a real forensic experiment,
Well we do know it’s a 40/41 they only made that bike for a year and a half or so, Somehow they get numbers off a stolen gun from the bottom of the ocean?


----------



## John (Jun 29, 2021)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/114870203868?campid=5335809022


----------



## Notagamerguy (Jun 29, 2021)

Yeah that ebay frame is identical to mine


----------



## mrg (Jun 30, 2021)

Where the fork lock mounting plate is located will tell weather it came with a Snyder or CWC fork and maybe what year. The locking notches are notched into the CWC fork and is a added plate on the Snyder so the lock in in a different location.


----------



## Notagamerguy (Jun 30, 2021)

mrg said:


> Where the fork lock mounting plate is located will tell weather it came with a Snyder or CWC fork and maybe what year. The locking notches are notched into the CWC fork and is a added plate on the Snyder so the lock in in a different location.



Ill add pictures of that plate tomorrow


----------

